# USS Steam Tanker Alabama



## Gradelymon (Apr 18, 2020)

In would be grateful for any suggestions as to how I might try to put the last piece(s) into this family jigsaw.
My late uncle Robert Ellis Walsh joined the Merchant Navy at the onset of WW2 as a radio operator.
In June 1941, the first voyage, he sailed on the Kingston Hill that was to journey via the Atlantic and the Cape to Durban and Mombassa. The ship was torpedoed in the Azores and sank but Uncle Bob was able to get into a lifeboat and after 14 days at sea was rescued, I believe, by an American Ship.
An Icelandic website (really!) provided details of the likely rescue ships but it has not responded to repeated email requests. The site says “On 20 June, 16 crew were picked up by AHMS Achates and taken to Greenock and 32 crew were rescued by the American steam tanker Alabama, which landed at Capetown.” 
On 28 April 1942 his log book records him either as waiting in the Montreal Pool for a ship to take him to Liverpool or arriving on that date at Liverpool from Montreal.
I have a set of undated family photos that picture my uncle with family (the widow of his father’s brother) in Nanaimo, Vancouver Island. One of the widow’s daughters, who still lives in Nanaimo, confirms the approximate date 1941-42 when she met Uncle Bob. One of the photos shows Uncle Bob with the "widow" and her second husband – a short-lived relationship).
How might I try to confirm the Alabama rescue? Where was the Alabama bound?
How might he have got from rescue to USA and/or west coast Canada?
Any pointers would be much appreciated.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
Was your late Uncle's Discharge A number R241690 and was he born in Lancashire in 1913?

Is the Icelandic website you refer to uboat.net? If it was then the information provided is almost certainly correct.

Do you have the last Logbook and Crew Agreement of KINGSTON HILL, official number 168045?

I have a copy of the Official Admiralty Survivors Report for KINGSTON HILL,
This confirms ALABAMA did pick up at least some? Survivors on the 21st, June 1941 and landed them at Capetown on the 6th or 7th of July. 
If your Uncle was in this group. He was luckier than he thought. ALABAMA had altered course 300 miles to the west because of U-Boat activity. If she had not made this alteration then she would not have found the survivors of KINGSTON HILL.
I can send a copy of the report if you send your e mail address by personal message.
First of all we have to find out which group your uncle was in. My bet was the group rescued by ALABAMA. The logbook of ALABAMA may be the key to some of your questions. I am not familiar with United States records but it maybe worth searching/contacting here.

https://www.archives.gov/research/military/logbooks/merchant-vessels.html

With a bit of searching. I think we can solve this enigma. 

regards
Roger


----------



## Gradelymon (Apr 18, 2020)

Thanks Roger. I'll respond via email as you suggest
David


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello David,
I would remove your email address from an open forum. Spammers may have a birthday.
I recieved you personal message and email address and have just replied and attached the survivors report. Seems wires got crossed.

regards
Roger.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi David,

There is a newspaper account by Radio Officer Robert Walsh in August 1941 unfortunately I do not have access.

I have him on the PASTEUR in March 1944
Possibly on EMPIRE TRAIL in 1944.
Possibly on FERNWOOD in 1942.
Possibly on QUEEN ELIZABETH in transit from the UK in 1943.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Hugh,
What Newspaper Archive where you looking at? I found this in the British Newspaper Archive.
In an interview with the Liverpool Evening Express 30/08/1941. Robert Walsh R/O address given as Ramsey I O M, recounts his ordeal and confirms he was picked up by an American vessel.
I think the O/P needs to reply to my original post and confirm that his Uncle is the same pearson with the Dis A number R241690. We can then move on to his CRS 10 to see if he shipped out to North America.
regards
Roger


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

That's the one Roger.
Yes, agree and the CRS 10 may show "Sealot" transit details back to UK.

Regards
Hugh

*edit - the other ships I listed give Robert Walsh's birth around about 1914 and is RO .


----------



## Gradelymon (Apr 18, 2020)

Roger Griffiths said:


> Hello Hugh,
> What Newspaper Archive where you looking at? I found this in the British Newspaper Archive.
> In an interview with the Liverpool Evening Express 30/08/1941. Robert Walsh R/O address given as Ramsey I O M, recounts his ordeal and confirms he was picked up by an American vessel.
> I think the O/P needs to reply to my original post and confirm that his Uncle is the same pearson with the Dis A number R241690. We can then move on to his CRS 10 to see if he shipped out to North America.
> ...


Yes this is my Uncle Robert Ellis Walsh. He married a Manx lady and lived in the IOM for a time. I'd like to see the newspaper article


----------



## Gradelymon (Apr 18, 2020)

Not sure I've got the hang of how to respond this forum yet. Hope my response got through


----------



## Gradelymon (Apr 18, 2020)

Hugh MacLean said:


> Hi David,
> 
> There is a newspaper account by Radio Officer Robert Walsh in August 1941 unfortunately I do not have access.
> 
> ...


His log book mentions Fernwood and empire trail. I find it difficult to interpret the journeys listed in his log. I'd be happy to show it to you if you wish.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Yes, I would like to have a look please.
Regards
Hugh


----------



## Gradelymon (Apr 18, 2020)

Hugh MacLean said:


> Yes, I would like to have a look please.
> Regards
> Hugh


Please tell me how I can send you an image of the log book.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi David
I have sent you a private message with my email address.
Regards
Hugh


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello both,
Newspaper Article sent via e-mail.
I think David should attenpt to get hold of form CRS10,

David, Form CRS 10 is if you like, the office copy of his discharge book. It may contain clues which will tell us how Robert returned to the UK after leaving Cape Town and how he got to Vancouver.
If it has survived this do***ent is in the National Archive,
If any where it should be here.

https://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/C10990100

If not here
https://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/C10991235

You cannot view the contents online. You would be best served visiting Kew yourself or if not appointing a researcher to look for you. Unfortunatly TNA are closed for the current emergency. so a waiting game.
Could you confirm Roberts Discharge A number.

regards
Roger


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

I saw this online not sure if you have seen it.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/322195955492?chn=ps

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Hugh ,
Thank you for your recent mail. 
I note that FERNWOOD docked in Tacoma 11/Aug/1942. Not a million miles from Nanaimo, BC !
Could this be the answer to at least part of Davids original query.

regards
Roger


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Roger,
Yes, that is quite possible.

The unknowns for me at the moment, how did he get from Cape Town after rescue in July to the Canadian Pool. Then from the Canadian Pool bound for Liverpool arriving 28 April 1942. I wonder if there is anything in the Seaman's Pouch BT 372/387/45 assuming of course it is the correct man - not sure if David has confirmed this yet.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Hugh,

I have asked the question several times. Still waiting for conformation or oherwise.

regards 
Roger


----------



## Gradelymon (Apr 18, 2020)

Roger Griffiths said:


> Hello Hugh ,
> Thank you for your recent mail.
> I note that FERNWOOD docked in Tacoma 11/Aug/1942. Not a million miles from Nanaimo, BC !
> Could this be the answer to at least part of Davids original query.
> ...


Hello Roger and Hugh,
I am going through the information that you have sent me. I am very grateful for your efforts but Still find interpretation of my uncle's CRS10 difficult. Where is the reference to Fernwood in Tacoma on 11/Aug/1942? Is that from a separate do***ent?
What does Can pool (1356) mean?
regards,
David


----------



## Gradelymon (Apr 18, 2020)

Hugh MacLean said:


> Hi Roger,
> Yes, that is quite possible.
> 
> The unknowns for me at the moment, how did he get from Cape Town after rescue in July to the Canadian Pool. Then from the Canadian Pool bound for Liverpool arriving 28 April 1942. I wonder if there is anything in the Seaman's Pouch BT 372/387/45 assuming of course it is the correct man - not sure if David has confirmed this yet.
> ...


Hello Hugh,
Forgive me being unclear how to respond. I have looked at the website above but I cannot access the do***ent other than by ordering one. It's not digitised yet. Are you suggesting that I get a copy of this?
Regards,
David


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Gradelymon said:


> Hello Roger and Hugh,
> I am going through the information that you have sent me. I am very grateful for your efforts but Still find interpretation of my uncle's CRS10 difficult. Where is the reference to Fernwood in Tacoma on 11/Aug/1942? Is that from a separate do***ent?
> What does Can pool (1356) mean?
> regards,
> David


Hello David,
That date is not mentioned in his CRS 10 only the return to UK on 14 October 1942. If you check your emails I sent you a crew manifest on 19 April @ 3pm showing FERNWOOD docking at Tacoma, Washington.

Can Pool simply means he signed on the Canadian Merchant Navy Reserve Pool while waiting for the next voyage/ship.



> Hello Hugh,
> Forgive me being unclear how to respond. I have looked at the website above but I cannot access the do***ent other than by ordering one. It's not digitised yet. Are you suggesting that I get a copy of this?


This is where his Seaman's Pouch is located - some contain a lot of information, others very little but there is usually an ID mugshot photo in there. Yes I recommend you obtain it. Obviously at the moment Kew is on lockdown so you will have to wait till we come out the other side of this emergency. The file can be obtained online but you would have to ask for a quote to copy and send it to you or get a researcher to copy for you. 

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Gradelymon (Apr 18, 2020)

Hugh MacLean said:


> Hello David,
> That date is not mentioned in his CRS 10 only the return to UK on 14 October 1942. If you check your emails I sent you a crew manifest on 19 April @ 3pm showing FERNWOOD docking at Tacoma, Washington.
> 
> Can Pool simply means he signed on the Canadian Merchant Navy Reserve Pool while waiting for the next voyage/ship.
> ...


Hugh,
Sorry to bother you again. Am I responding in the correct way to you?

Would you mind describing Robert's presence of the Fernwood again please? There are two references to it in the CRS 10.
25 April 1942 from Can pool (?) to Liverpool ? arriving when?
Fernwood MNRP (?) Liverpool 6 Nov 1942 going where?
When and where did he board ship to be in Tacoma on 11 Aug 1942?
If Fernwood sails to Tacoma, which way? Panama canal?

I hope that these are not too many questions.
Regards,
David


----------



## Gradelymon (Apr 18, 2020)

*My Uncle's Travels*

Hugh and Roger,

I've deciphered the writing at the top of the Fernwood manifest and it says that the ship arrived at Tacoma on 11 August 1942 from New Westminster, Vancouver. That's even closer to Vancouver Island and Nanaimo. Is it too much to suggest that he might have taken shore leave to visit relatives?
Will there be other manifest docs for earlier parts of the voyage and, if so, where might I find them?
Regards,
David


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Gradelymon said:


> Hugh,
> Sorry to bother you again. Am I responding in the correct way to you?
> 
> Would you mind describing Robert's presence of the Fernwood again please? There are two references to it in the CRS 10.
> ...


Hi David,
Yes, it is ok ask anything you like.

Firstly, you need to understand that the CRS 10 do***ent was written up ashore by clerks after events so they can have mistakes and omissions. Your uncles CRS 10 is quite badly written and there are omissions with some dates. I can tell you for certain that he signed on FERNWOOD [Norwegian] on 5 May 1942, at Manchester that is stated clearly on the CRS 10 and confirmed in the ship's manifest at Tacoma, Washington. We know also that he signs off at Manchester on 14 Oct 1942 [CRS10].

It is quite likely he took shore leave to visit his relations when docked at Tacoma. Have a look at this page on Warsailors: https://www.warsailors.com/singleships/fernwood.html 

Look particularly at her voyages they are listed on original images from the Norwegian National Archives on five page links and are more accurate that movements shown elsewhere. There are no more crew manifests for 1942 - you would have to obtain the Crew Agreement for anymore information and as she was a non-British ship that will not be straightforward.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## justinian (May 6, 2010)

On a Norwegian site about people who served on Norwegian ships during WW2, he is listed as signing on FERNWOOD at Liverpool 5 june 1942. Signing off at Manchester 14 october 1942.
Next ship is RENA where he signed on in Liverpool 17 february 1943. Place and date for signing off is unknown.
Born 25 may 1913, home adress is Ramsey, I.o.M, and next of kin is listed as Joan J. Walsh.
https://www.sjohistorie.no/no/sjofolk/853238/


----------



## Gradelymon (Apr 18, 2020)

*Robert Walsh*

Dear Justinian,
Many thanks for your message. I have a copy of my Uncle's CRS 10, which is poorly written and your comment provides a useful interpretation.
Regards,
Gradelymon


----------

